# escucharlo / escucharle



## ChinitaBoba

Hello everyone.  

I just wanted to know which is grammatically correct.  Escucharlo o escucharle. 

Por ejemplo: 

Puedo escucharlos.
I can hear them.

Puedo escucharles.
I can hear them.

I have seen it written many different ways, both with the lo and le.  However, I don't know if it's a regional thing or not.  As many know that the indirect and direct pronouns are sometimes used differently depending on region and countries. 

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## El Patillas

Hey,

The use of "le" is called _leísmo_ and it's most common in some parts in Spain.
*Escuchar a alguien*, it's a direct object (complemento directo) and it should be "lo" for a guy and "la" for a woman.
But nowadays it's also correct to use "le" in cases like this, but only for a *masculine person in singular*. And *never* for things or animals. 

And "escucharles", in plural, is not that extended and therefore they recommend you not to use it.



Espero que te sirva!
-Elpa


----------



## ChinitaBoba

Gracias...muy amable.


----------



## melasa

"Le" is not only used for a singular masculine direct object with léismo, but also for a "singular feminine" direct object.
I use "le" here in the United States with Mexican immigrants all the time as a direct object for you formal for male or female, and I never perceived an awkward look as if I spoke incorrectly.
So it seems that "leísmo" is not necesarily a Spain concept?
¿Qué piensan los demás?
Saludos


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

melasa said:


> "Le" is not only used for a singular masculine direct object with léismo, but also for a "singular feminine" direct object.
> I use "le" here in the United States with Mexican immigrants all the time as a direct object for you formal for male or female, and I never perceived an awkward look as if I spoke incorrectly.
> So it seems that "leísmo" is not necesarily a Spain concept?
> ¿Qué piensan los demás?
> Saludos



I agree with you that Mexicans use 'le' for a lot of things too. To me, using le with a direct object is just *not correct*. Yea it is *accepted*, but if you are learning the language, learn it right.

Puedo escucharlos = I can hear them.
Puedo escuchar*les* = Not Correct, sounds horrible.


----------



## melasa

Direct object pronouns as taught in a textbook: me, te, le, lo,la,nos, los, las
Indirect object pronouns: me, te, le, nos, les
There, the singular "le" exists as a singular direct(leísmo), but not as a plural, your right.
However, aside from these rules, educated native speakers actually use, for example, "Gusto de verles." My friend from Chile who is an interpreter told me this. That breaks the rule, but it is used, and it actually sounds awkward the other way around.
¿Qué piensan los demás?
Saludos


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

melasa said:


> Direct object pronouns as taught in a textbook: me, te, le, lo,la,nos, los, las
> Indirect object pronouns: me, te, le, nos, les
> There, the singular "le" exists as a singular direct(leísmo), but not as a plural, your right.
> However, aside from these rules, educated native speakers actually use, for example, "*Gusto de verles.*" My friend from Chile who is an interpreter told me this. That breaks the rule, but it is used, and it actually sounds awkward the other way around.
> ¿Qué piensan los demás?
> Saludos



I *highly* doubt that any native speaker would ever say that (outside of certain areas of Spain).


----------



## pijopajolero

VivaReggaeton88 said:


> I *highly* doubt that any native speaker would ever say that (outside of certain areas of Spain).


You'd be surprised. 

As far as I know, this is actually quite common in majority of Spanish speaking countries. It falls under the category of leísmo de cortesía: Encantado de conocerles/los.


----------



## melasa

Por favor,¿Qué opinan los foreros que tienen el español como el primer idioma por la mayor parte de su vida?
Saludos


----------



## javialacarga

Yo estoy muy acostumbrado a este tipo de leísmo y lo oigo por todas partes, pero también es que soy castellano...


----------



## melasa

¡Estupendo! Y ahora del caribe, sud américa, y México.
Saludos


----------



## Peterrobertini7

ChinitaBoba said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I just wanted to know which is grammatically correct.  Escucharlo o escucharle.
> 
> Por ejemplo:
> 
> Puedo escucharlos.
> I can hear them.
> 
> Puedo escucharles.
> I can hear them.
> 
> I have seen it written many different ways, both with the lo and le.  However, I don't know if it's a regional thing or not.  As many know that the indirect and direct pronouns are sometimes used differently depending on region and countries.
> 
> Gracias de antemano.



Both are correct, the first one is the standard usage of the >direct object pronoun (lo,los).
the second is an usage of courtesy and reverence accepted by RAE.


----------



## zumac

Would the following words, used very often in Mexico, be considered as "un tipo de leísmo"?

ándale
córrele
súbele
ahórale or hórale 
etc.

Saludos.


----------



## melasa

Entonces la grámatica de muchos textos no está actualizada sobre lo que realmente se usa.
Gracias


----------



## javialacarga

zumac said:


> Would the following words, used very often in Mexico, be considered as "un tipo de leísmo"?
> 
> ándale
> córrele
> súbele
> ahórale or hórale
> etc.
> 
> Saludos.



"Ándale" es una palabra que yo no entiendo. Si se estuviese usando el verbo como pronominal supongo que tendría que ser "ándate" (tú) o "ándese". La otra opción es que se estuviese usando como transitivo, con lo cual solo puede significar andar "algo" (andar el camino, por ejemplo). Sé que se dice mucho en México y tal, pero realmente me gustaría saber de dónde viene la palabra y si es correcta, signifique lo que signifique.

¿Y qué es "hórale"?


----------



## melasa

¡hórale! Right on! En España, "¡Venga!"
Cuando uno está de acuerdo con algo con otra persona.


----------



## javialacarga

Me da que es sin "h" entonces.

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltGUIBusUsual?TIPO_HTML=2&TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=%C3%B3rale


----------



## zumac

javialacarga said:


> "Ándale" es una palabra que yo no entiendo. Si se estuviese usando el verbo como pronominal supongo que tendría que ser "ándate" (tú) o "ándese". La otra opción es que se estuviese usando como transitivo, con lo cual solo puede significar andar "algo" (andar el camino, por ejemplo). Sé que se dice mucho en México y tal, pero realmente me gustaría saber de dónde viene la palabra y si es correcta, signifique lo que signifique.
> 
> ¿Y qué es "hórale"?


No te podría decir de donde vienen estas palabras mexicanas. Voy a intentar consultarlo con una mexicana con doctorado el lingüística española.

"Hórale" es "ahórale" mal dicho, pero se usa "hórale" muchísimo más. Quiere decir "ándale" o "date prisa." También se uso como una expresión de asombro. Ejemplo: algo dramático ocurre, y no falta el que diga "¡órale!"

Saludos.


----------



## Peterrobertini7

zumac said:


> Would the following words, used very often in Mexico, be considered as "un tipo de leísmo"?
> 
> ándale
> córrele
> súbele
> ahórale or hórale
> etc.
> 
> Saludos.



Este es según Kany un uso de 'LE' neutro en el habla familiar de México.


----------



## pijopajolero

Peterrobertini7 said:


> Both are correct, the first one is the standard usage of the >direct object pronoun (lo,los).
> the second is an usage of courtesy and reverence accepted by RAE.



Just a minor correction: When used in the sense that you are referring to, the meaning changes. 
Puedo escucharlos.
I can hear them. (or you for ustedes)

Puedo escucharles.
I can hear them. 
I can hear you (acceptable use of LES; leísmo de cortesía)

I should add that the rules are more complicated than just _leísmo de cortesía_. LE/LES can also be used as direct object pronoun with verbs of perception, such as _escuchar _when it means _oír_. But in that case there are usually other elements in the sentence: _puedo escucharles/los decir que...

_This kind of _leísmo_ with verbs of perception is not limited to Spain.


----------



## melasa

I entirely agree with pijopajolero. Yes, there are different hues to expresion that can be explained by advanced grammar synthesis. It will come out naturally for many natives, but yes, there is a method to the madness. Most grammar texts are theoretically correct, but they remain basic and deprived of true sophisticated differences in expression.
Gracias


----------



## Pitt

ChinitaBoba said:


> Puedo escucharlos.
> I can hear them.
> 
> Puedo escucharles.
> I can hear them.


 
Lo veo así:

I can hear them = Puedo escucharlos. 
I can hear them = Puedo escucharles.  (desaconsejable)

Según el DPD (leísmo 2) el uso de LES es desaconsejable:

Debido a su extensión entre hablantes cultos y escritores de prestigio, se admite el uso de _le_ en lugar de _lo_ en función de complemento directo cuando el referente es una persona de sexo masculino: _«Tu padre no era feliz._ [...] _Nunca le vi alegre»_ (TBallester _Filomeno_ [Esp. 1988]). Sin embargo, el uso de _les_ por _los_ cuando el referente es plural, aunque no carece de ejemplos literarios, no está tan extendido como cuando el referente es singular, por lo que se desaconseja en el habla culta: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_«Casi nunca les vi con chicas»_ (_Vistazo_ [Ec.] 3.4.97). 

Saludos


----------



## Ynez

melasa said:


> Most grammar texts are theoretically correct, but they remain basic and deprived of true sophisticated differences in expression.
> Gracias



Don't worry, melasa, the differences are not in expression, but just differences in use.  There is always the perfect way to say it (with several verbs a couple of grammarians could argue to death to decide which is...  ), but even native speakers get them wrong many times, more in some areas than others, so it is not such a big issue. Communication will always be perfect regardless all this. If you are now interested in the topic, start paying attention to which verbs are usually with "la/lo" or "le", and try to write them well. It doesn't matter too much when speaking.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

melasa said:


> Direct object pronouns as taught in a textbook: me, te, le, lo,la,nos, los, las
> Indirect object pronouns: me, te, le, nos, les
> There, the singular "le" exists as a singular direct(leísmo), but not as a plural, your right.
> However, aside from these rules, educated native speakers actually use, for example, "Gusto de verles." My friend from Chile who is an interpreter told me this. That breaks the rule, but it is used, and it actually sounds awkward the other way around.
> ¿Qué piensan los demás?
> Saludos


 
Estoy de acuerdo. Aquí un enlace de la RAE:
http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=leísmo


----------



## plsdeluno

Dos ejemplos en mi opinión.
 
1. mis vecinos son muy ruidosos.
   sí puedo oírlos.
 
2.  ¿puede oírnos?


----------



## plsdeluno

2.¿puede oírnos?
 
sí puedo oírles
 
la segundo ejemplo


----------



## Pinairun

melasa said:


> Por favor,¿Qué opinan los foreros que tienen el español como el primer idioma por la mayor parte de su vida?
> Saludos


 

This is the rule; I think it's long but clear. 
From DPD, *escuchar:*



> This is the rule:
> *Escuchar*
> *2. *Es un verbo transitivo y, cuando el complemento directo es lo que se escucha, puede llevar, además, un complemento indirecto de persona: _«Se sentaba a su lado, y le escuchaba el relato de los episodios del día»_ (Mujica _Escarabajo_ [Arg. 1982]).
> 
> Cuando no existe complemento directo de cosa, el de persona pasa a desempeñar esta función:
> _«Los demás han tratado de prevenirlo, pero usted no los escucha»_ (Sophia _Arte_ [EE. UU. 1996]);
> _«Hasta cuando Ángela _[...]_ le reprochaba rabiosamente su estupidez y sus borracheras, él la escuchaba sonriente»_ (Gasulla _Culminación_ [Arg. 1975]).
> Si _escuchar_ se utiliza como verbo de percepción, esto es, como sinónimo de _oír_ (→  1), se comporta igual que este a la hora de seleccionar las formas de los pronombres átonos de tercera persona cuando va seguido de un infinitivo (→  leísmo, 4c).


 
Cheers


----------



## Ynez

melasa said:


> However, aside from these rules, educated native speakers actually use, for example, "Gusto de verles." My friend from Chile who is an interpreter told me this. That breaks the rule, but it is used, and it actually sounds awkward the other way around.
> ¿Qué piensan los demás?
> Saludos



That sentence looks good to me, melasa. It is related to this:



> g) Otro caso de leísmo generalizado en todo el mundo hispánico es el llamado «leísmo de cortesía». Se trata del uso de le(s) en función de complemento directo cuando el referente es un interlocutor al que se trata de usted.



www.rae.es --> Diccionario panhispánico de dudas --> leísmo

The quotation is much longer.


----------



## zumac

javialacarga said:


> "Ándale" es una palabra que yo no entiendo. Si se estuviese usando el verbo como pronominal supongo que tendría que ser "ándate" (tú) o "ándese". La otra opción es que se estuviese usando como transitivo, con lo cual solo puede significar andar "algo" (andar el camino, por ejemplo). Sé que se dice mucho en México y tal, pero realmente me gustaría saber de dónde viene la palabra y si es correcta, signifique lo que signifique.
> 
> ¿Y qué es "hórale"?


Estimado Javialacarga:

Por fin pude contactar a la doctora de lingüística, aunque estaba bastante ocupada.

Las palabras como ándale y órale vienen de un uso de LE en el habla familiar de México como ya senaló Peterrobertini7. 

La doctora también indicó que estas palabras mexicanas no se consideran leísmos. Son palabras conocidas y aceptadas en el español mexicano.

Segun el Diccionario Larousse de la lengua española:

¡ándale! = se emplea para dar ánimos o para dar prisa. Hablando de usted, se diría ändele.

¡órale! = ¡venga! Se usa mucho para enfatizar. (Perdón, lo había escrito antes con "h" por error.)

Saludos.


----------

